# Moderator



## kevin paulson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey has anyone every gotten a return email from the moderator??
I've emailed 3 times about having issues on posting in the classifieds and I have never gotten a return email.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm a moderator and haven't seen your emails. The site is under new ownership and I don't know who the tech support currently is..... I will make sure this gets to the appropriate people though so we can solve your issue. Unless it's something I can help with, but if it's a tech issue I can't do much.

Did you send your email through the "contact us" tab at the bottom of the page?

I apologize for the inconvenience.

Logan


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Kevin. Havn't seen you for a while, welcome back. What are you selling?


----------



## Tech Admin (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi,

I took a look at the email settings and made some minor tweaks. Can you please make sure to add [email protected] and [email protected] to your safe senders list?

Let us know if this helps any with receiving emails. 

~Sheena


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

New ownership?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Yep.

Vertical Scope.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

It did change ownership. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f25/time-for-a-new-bartender-63265.html


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Tech Admin said:


> ~Sheena


Sweet Avatar by the way!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------

